# Travelshare at Worldmark -- any Primer around?



## Cathyb (Aug 17, 2009)

We don't want to buy it, but want to see what they are offering to Worldmark owners.  We were told by a Camlin salesman that TravelShare owners get to make their reservations at Worldmark timeshares at the 14 month mark and that concerned me.

Is there anywhere on TUG (or elsewhere) that lists the 'benefits' of TravelShare vs. not having it as a Worldmark owner?  Never know what to believe from a salesman :annoyed:   TIA


----------



## thetaxqueen (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm actually going to an update at Oceanside in about an hour, I'll ask and see what they say.


----------



## thetaxqueen (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a lie!!!!!!

I actually did the update in 35 minutes and had a decent salesperson.

I asked her about this and she said she knows nothing about it and no one else did either.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 17, 2009)

Timeshare Angels has a summary on their FAQ page - http://www.timeshareangels.com/Default.aspx?_p=1024
Just Scroll down to the TravelShare Membership question (Q: What is TravelShare membership?) and click on the underlined Travelshare link for the summary


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 17, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> We don't want to buy it, but want to see what they are offering to Worldmark owners.  We were told by a Camlin salesman that TravelShare owners get to make their reservations at Worldmark timeshares at the 14 month mark and that concerned me.
> 
> Is there anywhere on TUG (or elsewhere) that lists the 'benefits' of TravelShare vs. not having it as a Worldmark owner?  Never know what to believe from a salesman :annoyed:   TIA



Cathy,

There is some information over on WMOwners.com. I will provide you with link to that thread.
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8501 (does require you to register and login, but provides more detail than what is on the other site).

In terms of the 14 month mark reservation, that is a mis-representation. I have spent a lot of time studying the governing documents for WorldMark, and there is no provision in Declaration that gives one member more rights than another. So there is no mechanism that Wyndham could use to create this benefit. In fact, if they created this benefit it would violate California corporate law.

The only thing that Wyndham has been able to do is too create a Fun-Time benefit for Travelshare that is similar to Bonus-Time but has a extended window (up to 43 days out). And to do this, they are booking Fun-Time with Wyndham's FAX credits, just like any owner could do with their own credits. And even that is not cost-effective compared to just renting credits from other owners.

The key thing about Travelshare is that it is a developer program, and all of the benefits from Travelshare are paid for by Wyndham. Also, since it is a developer program, any of those benefits can be modified or dis-continued at anytime. 

A similar example is the Internal Exchange program that Eagle Crest owners enjoyed. This too was a developer program, and Wyndham recently discontinued it, forcing those owners to use another program that offered less benefits at a higher cost.

Thanks


----------



## drguy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a TravelShare owner and there are few benefits to the average owner, including me.  One does get "free" internet service at the resorts.  One also receives free Travel Secure coverage.
If you're planning a trip to any of the WM South Pacific Resorts and purchased resale after November 2007, you may be excluded if you're not in TS.  TS owners also have access to several Wyndham Resorts the regular owners do not have.  
The 14 month booking window is NOT true (wish it was).
Any specific questions, please feel free to send me a pm.
Guy


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your response!


----------

